# How do I make moving pictures that move offline?



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Maybe I could start with making an animated moving icon for my profile.

Note: I don't know anything about web design.


----------



## DMC2 (Mar 25, 2002)

Do you mean animated GIFs? If so, then get a GIF animator program like Image Ready (comes with Photoshop 5.5+), MS Gif Animator, Ulead GIF Animator, etc. I think GIF Animator is free. 

Then you just have several images and put them in the animation as a sequence.


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

I have microsoft word. Will that work?

Do you know of any good teaching sites on web design?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No you need a gif editing program such as the ones earlier mentioned.


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Does anyone know of a Jpeg/gif combination animator that is freeware?

Or they can be separate programs.


----------



## chuckf (Oct 10, 2002)

Think of when you draw a stick figure cartoon on several pages then flip it and its animated...

Option 1

You have to "draw" several pictures, save them as a file, and then animate them using a gif animator.

"Draw" them with something like Paint Shop Pro, or other type program, then save as a .gif (gifs are animated.. i dont know of .jpeg animations) and import them into your animator.

Each file is different, like a differnet page in a stick figure cartoon, then the animator brings it all together.

Another option is flash, but I would suggest learning to do a gif before flash..

Go to yahoo and type "gif animation tutorials" and i am sure many will pop up, there are many tricks and other things to know, such as change m/secs per image shown so I doubt my few paragraphs will suffice.

Hopefully this helps in a grey muddy water sort of way 

GL


----------

